# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  Webots, mobile robotics simulation software, Cyberbotics Ltd., Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Designer - Cyberbotics Ltd.

Home page - cyberbotics.com/#webots

Webots on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Webots Robot Simulator: KUKA's youBot 

 Uploaded on May 31, 2011




> Real-time simulation of the KUKA's youBot model in Webots 6.4.0.
> 
> The robot model contains principally:
> - all the DOF of the robot (4 wheels + 5 servos for the arm + gripper)
> - an accurate model of the physics (masses, torques, collisions)
> - realistic omnidirectional wheels (modeled with subwheels exactly like in reality)
> - the possibility to be easily extended by cameras, Hokuyo or Kinect sensors
> - the possibiltiy to be easily modified (2 arms model or only-plate model)

----------


## Airicist

Webots Robot Simulator features 

 Published on Jun 22, 2014




> The Webots robot simulator is used in more than 1137 universities and research centers worldwide.

----------


## Airicist

Webots R2019a: open source

Dec 18, 2018




> After more than 20 years of proprietary licensing, Webots has become free open source software, released under the terms of the Apache 2.0 license.
> 
> Webots is a well known robot simulator that has been continuously developed, documented, tested and used over the past 22 years. Becoming 100% free open source software, Webots is expected to be more widely adopted by the robotics research community. This will translate into more projects and more contributions: robot models, objects, environments, interfaces, controller example, tutorials, lectures, bug fixes, new features, etc.

----------


## Airicist

Webots: Universal Robots UR5e Simulation

May 8, 2019




> Demonstration of the UR5e robot from Universal Robots in Webots. 
> 
> The robot is equipped with a 3-Finger Adaptive Robot Gripper from ROBOTIQ.

----------

